# ixia



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

hi to you all im looking for informaition and photo if possible of the ixia reg in north shields i think she was running from port talbot to canada thanks peter (Hippy)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Peter, this may be the ship:

Built as the 'Empire Kumasi' in 1944 by Wm Hamilton & Co. Ltd., Port Glasgow.
Managed by J. Robinson & Sons (Stag Line) for the MOWT.
Bought by the managers in 1947 and renamed 'Ixia'.
Century Shipping Co., Liberia, acquired her in 1951 and renamed her 'Empire Trader'.
To the Cia. Atlantica Pacifica SA, Panama, under the Liberian flag as the 'North River'.
Scrapped at Spezia in 1960.
7,201GT, 433' x 56' single screw, 3exp.

Bruce C.


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

thanks bruce but it cant be the ship the first discharge i have is 16 /4 /26 and the last discharge i have is26/10 /28 signed on 5 times in port talbot paid off newport once swansea once and port talbot three times looks like it was running from south wales to usa and canada there are some numbers t 1828 hp 318 thanks for replying peter


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Peter:
Right company, wrong ship.
Robinson had a previous 'Ixia' which was lost in 1929.
I'll see what I can dig up.

Bruce C.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

This may be the one:

Built by J Blumer & Co., Sunderland, in 1922 for J Robinson & Sons.
2,985GT, 331' x 47', single screw, 3exp.
Wrecked on Cape Cornwall, June 30, 1929, carrying coal from Swansea to Constantinople.

http://www.lands-end-coastguard.com/history9.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

bruce you are a gem this certainly looks like the ship it also looks like he paid off at the rite time many thanks again peter


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

http://stag-line.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/

Peter

The above site is excellent for looking up about IXIA. I sailed several times on the last vessel of its name in the 70,s


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

thanks for that gdynia just had a quick look at the site very interesting ive got a few more ships to find so all sites are more than welcome thanks again peter


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

peter lewis said:


> thanks for that gdynia just had a quick look at the site very interesting ive got a few more ships to find so all sites are more than welcome thanks again peter


Peter
Try Amazon.com they have alot of companies histories for sale and quite cheap


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

thanks gdynia all informaition is well apreciated the wealth of knowledge and assistance on this site is second to none thanks again from sunny south wales


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Ixia*



peter lewis said:


> hi to you all im looking for informaition and photo if possible of the ixia reg in north shields i think she was running from port talbot to canada thanks peter (Hippy)


Ixia Joined Stag Line fleet in July 1922 and served the Company until 30th June 1929 when she was wrecked on the Brisons. The loss of the Ixia had far reaching effects and became the leading case, decided by the House of Lords, on the complicated subject of reasonable deviation of course. The Ixia was fitted with a superheater and when she sailed from Swansea on passage to Constantinople with a cargo of coal there were two shore engineers on board for the purpose of observing the working of the superheater at the beginning of the voyage. The two engineers were transferred from the ship in St. Ives Bay by a boat which put out from the shore. In order to effect this transfer the vessel deviated some five miles off normal course for the Mediterranean so as to enter St. Ives Bay.Therefore the Ixia kept closer to the Cornish coast than if she had been on the normal course. Shortly afterwards she ran aground and was lost with her cargo, though the weather conditions were fairly good at the time. THe charterers claimed the full value of the cargo from the shipowners. The Company maintained that a clause in the Bill of Lading provided for such deviation of course but the House of Lords ruled against the Company.
Oceantramp


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

The Court of Appeal rulings are online in PDF form.
I should have referenced the site in my previous postings.
Starting on Page 2 in the following file:

http://upload.mcgill.ca/maritimelaw/casebktopic10_2005.pdf

Bruce C.


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

i am amazed at this site the quality of the answers are fantastic thanks again peter


----------

